# Castle nut for AR 15



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a new castle nut for an AR-15 locally? I found plenty online, even some with free shipping, but I am trying to avoid a long wait and I prefer to keep my money local if possible.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*Did you try...*

Check with Tim at Baywatch Arms, I know he has some parts on his shelf currently.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't ever catch the store, Baywatch, open. Do you have to call first?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Jays on Garden has em


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

See Phil at Jay's. Would almost guarantee that he has 'em. 

Been to Tim's 5 or 6 times in the last two weeks. Sign sez he's open......nobody there. Hmmmmmm ????? -----SAWMAN


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, tried Baywatch. No one was there (went 3 times). I also tried to call twice. I went ahead and re-installed the one I had for now. I will try Jay's if I decide to replace it later.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I been by a couple times too and nobody has been there. :confused1:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been at the store guys. I have been doing some Cerakote refinishing at the house for the past week or so. Also trying to get some loose ends taken care of for the next phase of the store. I am doing this all by myself, and it is real hard to be there all the time. Be sure to give me a call if you need anything, I will answer your calls.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Tim,Tim,Tim.......*

........someone drives over to spend some money with you and you are closed. You came up with the hours that you would be open of your own free will,right ?? Can you please change your sign to reflect that you will ONLY be open 1 1/2 days a week if that is so. That would not be asking to much would it ??

Howz 'bout dis....post here and now the hours that you will man your shop or simply state "I might be there if I don't have other stuff to do.

I recommended you to some of my friends,pls don't shame my recommendation. ----SAWMAN


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

try over at usa performance on 29 they will have it


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Probably So*

Those guys over at USA PERFORMANCE are great. I was in there yesterday and they will absolutely do everything they can to get you what you need. 

They found me a weapon that nobody else could seem to find. Had it in their shop in three days. Ruger GSR for a great price. ---SAWMAN


----------

